# Upgrade nib for majestic



## John Pratt (Jul 20, 2011)

I am looking for an 18K upgrade nib that will fit a Majestic. Can you point me in the right direction. Please nothing chinese, this is for a collector who made it clear he wants a high end nib.

John


----------



## el_d (Jul 20, 2011)

You Need to see Roy......

 Bock, Bock.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually Roy will not have the 18k nibs for a while.  I think the Majestic (full size) takes the #6 nib.  You will probably have to try the Golden Nib or Meister nibs.


----------



## John Pratt (Jul 20, 2011)

I should have prefaced the thread by saying I am a mere child when it comes to FPs. I have probably 10 to my credit, but still much to learn. I can't keep up with all the RB orders I have, let alone get to deep in FPs. I understand the difference between the different types of nibs, etc, but I want to make sure it is compatible with the Majestic and where can I get an 18K to replace the OEM nib. 

John


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 20, 2011)

John - Here is a link to Meister Nibs.  They have the 18k nibs and I am pretty sure it is the #6 that fits the Majestic.  http://meisternibs.com/18k-gold-nibs/

Wow I just can't imagine selling a lot of pens in Lawton.  I was last there in 82.  I bet the starts and strips pen would do well for the military.  You might even send off an email to Constant and see about having a crossed cannon inlay done.  The guys in the FA at Ft. Sill would eat that one up.


----------



## simomatra (Jul 20, 2011)

John Pratt said:


> I should have prefaced the thread by saying I am a mere child when it comes to FPs. I have probably 10 to my credit, but still much to learn. I can't keep up with all the RB orders I have, let alone get to deep in FPs. I understand the difference between the different types of nibs, etc, but I want to make sure it is compatible with the Majestic and where can I get an 18K to replace the OEM nib.
> 
> John



John the # 6 nib is what you want try these links

http://meisternibs.com/18k-gold-nibs/



http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_13


----------

